# Big Conroe Blue



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

This is a +/- 40 lb Blue I jugged on Conroe about 3 weeks ago. The fish hit a large piece of cut Gizzard Shad in 40 ft of water on the south end of the lake. Ran 5 jugs from dark until about midnight and wound up with 8 blues and 6 channels. Caught a few dink channels on liver around some piers up shallow, but no keepers. 

Now before I get hammered for keeping such a trophy fish, I have only kept 3 fish over 10 lbs in the last 6 years on this lake. I almost always CPR the big girls. First two were a couple of years ago to take a picture with each of my boys, and this one was for a photo opp with my 2 year old daughter. This girl loves big fish! All other fish over 10lbs have been released unharmed. 

This was without a doubt the fattest Blue I have ever caught. It should have only weighed about 30lbs, but was 40 or more. When I cleaned it there was a 22-23 inch carp, 3 yellow bass, and what looked like a 10 inch Gizzard Shad in it's belly. The Carp alone was 3.5-4 lbs. Come on April and the Spring bulkhead bite!!!!! Yes I "enhanced" the photo with the low camera angle, but it was a big fish and makes for a great picture with my little girl..


----------



## albertking (Nov 2, 2005)

nice catch & pic ... that fish was yours ... i would have no business telling you what to with it


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

how deep were the hooks that you catching them on?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't have any prob. with it. If I ever get a bass over 10 I am going to keep it and get a skin mount. I'm not too concerned with the naysayers. Heck, I have released thousands of bass, I guess I've earned one big one, you have too. Nice fish!!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*If it should bit my hook*

I don't care what anybody says, I don't get to fish often enough to be letting everything go... I probably get to fish 3-4 times a year if i'm lucky... 2007, I fished 3 times and got skunked twice, so you better believe if it bites my live shrimp*($14 dollars)* after I have driven all the way down to the water*($80 dollars* *to fill my yukon with the "cheap"gas- $20 dollars adult beverages= $100)* if it is legal it is going in this 2coolers cooler you feel me? To each his own I always say. IMO

Now go ahead with the jokes, go ahead I know whats coming...Nobody is worried about me NOT releasing let alone catching a trophy anytime soon... lol WHATEVER! 2008 will be great...


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

waiting for the weather in Dallas to get a little nicer, My brother runs jug lines in Lake Ray Hubbard, talked to him last week, said he went out after work to check them, all he was getting were either really small ( 2 or 3 lb's) or nothing, till he hit the last jug, bingo, 25 pounder. When I go up to visit, we eat catfish, boy has a freezer full of fillets.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Ready*

You about ready for the blue water?????????????????
Terry


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Your beautiful Granddaughter*

What a beautiful Child . I know she enjoyed your big fish.

Did the big cat taste okay ? Haven't had one in a long time.

My Grandfather(Tennessee) use to take me and the other
Grandkids down to the river, spend the night and run catfish
lines. Oh, I loved that fishing and did it taste good.

I miss my Grandfather and looking forward to seeing him again. Amen

Thanks for the post. Greenie for ya


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Killa, this particular fish hit the bottom hook on a 30 ft long jug. 5 hooks on each jug about 5 feet apart. I have caught big ones from the top hook down to the bottom in deep water, so i can't really put a pattern on them. I think the thermocline has a lot to do with where the fish are in the water column. 

Terry, I am dying for some bluewater!

JRW, most of the people that say big catfish aren't good to eat don't catch big catfish. Those big ones eat just as good as the little ones.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

It's kinda sad that you have to explain youself for keeping a legal catch. I'm with you muddnasty, if it's legal it will be in the cooler. If the cooler is too small then I go get me a bigger cooler.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

BTW. Nice catch. I never caught one over five pounds so I could imagine that sucker is huge.


----------



## CamaJas (Aug 27, 2007)

That is awsome. Nothing wrong with keepin it. 

That is a great start to a great fish fry.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Kept it for a photo opp.? To each his own.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Isn't is awesome what a fish will eat?



SEA PRO 210 said:


> This was without a doubt the fattest Blue I have ever caught. It should have only weighed about 30lbs, but was 40 or more. *When I cleaned it there was a 22-23 inch carp, 3 yellow bass, and what looked like a 10 inch Gizzard Shad in it's belly.* The Carp alone was 3.5-4 lbs. Come on April and the Spring bulkhead bite!!!!! Yes I "enhanced" the photo with the low camera angle, but it was a big fish and makes for a great picture with my little girl..


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*?????*



D.L. said:


> Kept it for a photo opp.? To each his own.


I sure did. I really just wanted to kill it for a picture, but cleaning and eating it was an afterthought. I guess next time I want a picture of my 2 year old daughter and a 40 lb Blue I will just take her with me in the midle of winter at night so I can release the fish safely afterwards. I am a huge advocate of CPR, so I don't need any flak for keeping one now and then. To everyone else, thanks for the nice comments...


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice catfish. I wouldnt have release it either unless I had 100 lbs of smaller catfish to keep.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome Blue and very beautiful young lady...Congrats on Both!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

SEA PRO 210 said:


> JRW, most of the people that say big catfish aren't good to eat don't catch big catfish. Those big ones eat just as good as the little ones.


More power to ya, but I can't eat the big blues nor can the other serious fishermen I fish with. I can't even call them edible when compared to small catfish or other species! Even 8-10 pounders are not very good eating. Oh, and I released about three times my weight in big blues and channels last spring. 

But as for taking one home now and then for the kids to see, I got no problem with that. Kiddos get a real kick out of seeing a fish as big as they are!  I keep a big yella now and then, and it's always funny when the kiddos realize their head fits inside of the fishes mouth.


----------



## bearkat08 (Dec 10, 2007)

I love eating catfish and if it is a legal catch and looks like it has some good fillets on it then it is going to be in the cooler. In my opinion I do not think that you have to justify youself in keeping a legal fish, once again that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

If it's all legal, why do you have problem or question the guy for keeping his catch? I personally don't do enough of fishing; that's why I enjoy reading fishing reports with picture of all the catches. So, please keep posting your catch. There are alway some idiots out there that want to spoil your fun. This kinda of stuff just bug the **** out of me.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice catch Dude. And good picture too. Thanks for posting....Dale


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice catch.I've never caught one bigger than 5lb's so I know I would have kept it .You don't have to splain nothin.


----------



## james1279 (Jul 9, 2007)

B and Ronnie call BS on that. They have seen 30+ 10 on blues in your cooler from Conroe.


----------



## james1279 (Jul 9, 2007)

B and Ronnie call BS on that. They have seen 30+ 10 on blues in your cooler from Conroe.


----------



## james1279 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry about the two replies, just learning how to work my I Phone.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great pic and nice catch


----------

